# rotton egg burps



## Guest (May 30, 1999)

Every few weeks or so I am having problems waking up with putrid burps that smell like rotton eggs, or sulfur. It leaves an awful mouth watering taste in my mouth. Along with it is lots of bloating, terrible gas and diarrhea pains and nausea. It usually lasts a whole day. Is this any relation at all to IBS or anything anybody knows of? I really need help, my doctor has decided it is a form of acid reflux, which I take medication for, but I just don't think that is so. Any advice will be very appreciated. I'm desperate!


----------



## phyllisfin (Jan 27, 1999)

I know the feeling well and I would suggest you ask your doctor to do stool cultures. The smell/taste of rotten eggs plus all the other symptoms sounds to me like a bad case of giardia. I had it on a regular basis while I was in India and took antibiotics (way too many of them) for the problem. Afer the culture, and hopefully they will find the problem with the culture, you will probably have to take flagyl (an antibiotic). If they don't find the problem with the culture, you may have to have more than one set done. I'm, unfortunately, one of those people who always shows up normal for those tests and that is the problem. A new doctor I will be seeing shortly, said he once had to do 20 cultures before he was able to isolate the problem. Check with your doctor and see about having the tests done. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 1999)

HiThe two times in my life that I have had these rolling, incredibly huge rotten egg burps and gas was when I was dreadfully ill with explosive diarrhea and vomiting. The burps and gas preceded the N & V by a few hours and I knew trouble was on its way. In fact the last episode was the one which reactivated my IBS. I had one culture which revealed nothing and I have had no more of those rotten burps since. If I get them again, I will definitely insist on more cultures. I do associate the sulfur taste with a bad infection in my mind so maybe there is something to it. It also woke me in the middle of the night as it did you.Hope you find some relief. I think phyllis has the answer.wpmom


----------



## poisonangel168 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi,I don't know if anyone still checks these out or not, but I'm suffering from pretty much the same exact symptoms as all of you. I was wondering if anyone ever found out what the cause was?


----------

